# So this is retirement.



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

My friends give me a lot of flak. I am not at my old job as I was sort of burned out. So I sort of retired. So I work a bit at my significant others business. This week I have cleaned carpets in about thirty hotel rooms. I have painted several rooms. I have helped re roof a building. Now I am working painting and cleaning my rental house. Geeze retirement is hard work.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Yah! Me too. The longer I'm retired the more I shovel on my plate. The interesting thing is brought out by a conversation I once had with a friend who is a college professor.We were talking about retirement and I ask him when he was planning on retiring.He thought a moment and said"I guess I already am! Retirement is reaching that stage where you can afford to quite doing what you have to do and start doing what you want to do. I'm doing exactly what I want to do"
Although I complain about being so busy I'm doing what I want to do. Living a homesteading life style,hunting and fishing and trapping and gardening and watching the grandkids and cutting fire wood, and on and on! We struggle through 40 or 50 years of being dissatisfied with what we have to do just to make it that it carries over when we are finally doing what we want!


Wade


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh what I wouldn't give to go fishing today! I have too much to do....


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep. It seems like I retired so that I can bust my backside without benefit of a paycheck. However, the travel plan is pretty awesome


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Retirement is the time to do all those things you put off. Don't put it off too long. Go fishing, when ever you get the feeling Only you can keep you from doing what you want....James


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

My Daddy used to say when asked when he was going to retire from driving truck? " I retire every night when I go to bed. Get up in the morning and go to work so I can retire that night again." He drove truck from the time he was 16yr until he was 72 yrs. Then he had Parkinson's and couldn't work and died at 80yrs. old.

I decided when I grew up I would work only enough to pay for things that required money and money would never become an end in its self. I got my wish as did my husband also as he never had a burning desire to acquire money. We have no regrets as seeing when you reach the end of life you leave this world with nothing the same as you were born with nothing. The rich and poor finally become equal. Those who desired and worked hard to accumulate wealth can't take it with them. The only thing we would have changed is if we could have gotten married and started a life together when we were younger.We worked hard to take care of our family and have no regrets.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

It's hard to find the retirement balance between being busy and playing for folks like me. I do not feel good sitting around but I no longer want or need to be busy all the time. I still work a few hours a week for myself just to fill the need to be useful.


----------



## Rosco99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Retire in 99 with hobbies an Volunteering keeps us busy an enjoy light travel an some RV until 9-11. Then more RV and no more Flying. Now 84 and 78 so slowing down. We have three Sons in their early 50s doing well, So hope to give their Retirements a boost when We Die. Wonder how things will work for the boys with the changes in finances when Cash is gone, what we have is paid for.


----------



## Canyonero (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, I've been "retired" for 15 years or so. More work every year...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

5 years of retirement here, 3 full time. I had most everything caught up and have been enjoying my retirement doing the things I retired for. Just maintain now and keep working on getting my health back. I have a few animals, the garden and putting it up, the rest, eh. It will be there tomorrow. But tomorrow is for fishing....James


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I just retired at the end of 2015. I went out on medical and chose to just stay out. I have a semi invalid wife whom I care for. So far I LOVE retirement. We worked 60 hours a week so I did not have the extra time to do what I really wanted to do. Now I can just about do anything I can afford. I am cleaning out my horse barn and changing it to a shop to work on antique tractors and other stuff that needs attention. This is my release, I don't fish or hunt. I do some volunteer work through my church, soup kitchen, which I enjoy.
I have gained a small amount of weight because I had to slow down after my surgery but am working on getting my activity level back up by walking plus "tinkering".
A good friend told me to get everything done that I could before I retired because I would not have time afterwards. I can see where that could become true.


----------

